# Medion MD 98811 Modell: S10334 startet zu langsam



## ubuntu1967 (10. Oktober 2015)

Ich hoffe hiesiger Forumsabschnitt ist passend gewählt.
Ich habe ein Android Tablett von Medion MD 98811 Modell: S10334

Zum booten das heisst bis die Androidoberfläche startet brauche ich knapp eine Minute.

Jetzt will ich wissen:
1. Ist der Start der Androidoberfläche zu langsam?
2. Wie kann ich den start der Androidoberfläche beschleunigen?


----------



## Chinaquads (10. Oktober 2015)

Das Ding hat nen Rockchip drin ( sehr langsam ) und muss ja auch erstmal starten. Btw. ist eine Minute Booten noch völlig normal.

Den Start beschleunigen kann man nicht wirklich, normalerweise ist ein Tablet ja auch immer im Standby, also an.


----------



## ubuntu1967 (10. Oktober 2015)

*Chinaquads* 



> normalerweise ist ein Tablet ja  an


Bei mir schaltet sich das Tablett nach einer gewissen Zeitspanne selbständig aus, ~ 30 Minuten.
Wie kann man das ändern?


----------



## Chinaquads (10. Oktober 2015)

Es geht in den Standby, aber doch nicht komplett aus


----------



## Hatuja (10. Oktober 2015)

Also von der Start-Zeit ist das völlig ok. Mein Nexus Tablet braucht auch so ca. 1 Minute. Und selbst mein iPad Air 2 braucht gut 45 Sekunden zum vollständigen booten.
Aber wie schon geschrieben wurde, schaltet man solche Geräte nicht komplett aus, sondern nur in den Standby. 
Schau mal in die Energie-Einstellungen, ob Medion da extra eine Option eingebaut hat, sonst wäre mir sowas von keinem anderen Tablet bekannt...


----------



## ubuntu1967 (10. Oktober 2015)

Also was ich mittlerweile gefunden habe ist das Display nach 30 Minuten auszuschalten zu deaktivieren.
Jetzt habe ich noch eine frage zum Android Tablett von Medion MD 98811 Modell: S10334.
Wie ist das mit dem Akkuwechseln:
Wo kann man den Akku wechseln und was würde das kosten?


----------



## Chinaquads (10. Oktober 2015)

Wenn der Akku fest eingebaut ist, ist es für den Otto-Normal Verbraucher nicht möglich, diesen zu tauschen.

Das Display kann ja ruhig ausgeschaltet werden, dann kann das Gerät über dein Ein-Aus Taster reaktiviert werden.

Wenn das Display dauerhaft an bleibt, hält der Akku doch nur Maximal 2 Stunden.


----------



## ubuntu1967 (10. Oktober 2015)

Ich nehme es an und bin mir sicher das die Akkus des Android Tablett von Medion MD 98811 Modell: S10334 fest verbaut sind.

Wo kann man den Akku wechseln und was würde das kosten?


----------



## ubuntu1967 (12. Oktober 2015)

Wie wird das  Android Tablett von Medion MD 98811 Modell: S10334 geöffnet?


----------



## ubuntu1967 (13. Oktober 2015)

Leider fand ich es nich besser als, das das Tablett beschädigt wird beim öffnen.
Vielleicht weiss es jemand besser?


----------



## ubuntu1967 (14. Oktober 2015)

Jetzt wiederhole ich meine frage:
Wie wird das  Android Tablett von Medion MD 98811 Modell: S10334 geöffnet?


----------



## Hatuja (14. Oktober 2015)

Nun, wie soll ich es sagen. Medion Geräte sind nicht dafür gedacht, repariert zu werden und auch nicht populär genug, dass sich die großen Portale wie ifixit damit beschäftigen. Medion ist jetzt kein premium Hersteller und außerhalb Deutschlands auch noch nicht sonderlich bekannt. Wenn google dir keine passende Anleitung liefert, sind die Chancen hier eine zu finden ehr gering.

Hätte hier jemand eine Lösung für dich, hätte er sie auch schon beim erstem nachfragen gepostet!


----------

